# the hangover----brilliant



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

just watched the hangover, loved it, highly recommended


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very Funny film :thumb:

Got it on MPEG on the desktop so might have to watch it now lol


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes its good watched it a couple of months back. If you like that you will like Bachelor Party Vegas and Sex Drive.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Just watched on Blueray, saw it in the cinema and didnt find it as funny as i did the second time round


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I found it enjoyable but it was too stop-start all the way through a bit like Family Guy that at times got tiresome but rectified it with some very funny scenes.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hmm I am gonna have to watch it? Who's in it, I watched pineapple express the other day and really getting into the films with seth rogen etc in them, is this like that as the ads make me think it is?


----------



## gordy1984 (Jun 4, 2008)

what a film:thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i didnt like pineapple express at all,but the hangover is class.loved the taser gun scene :lol: "ok handsome step forward",beardy boy walks forward to which the cop replys "not you fat jesus" :lol: that and " i didnt know they gave you a ring at the holocaust" :lol:


----------



## Shuck (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw it when it first came out at the cinema, totally loved it and getting it on DVD for xmas (I hope, been dropping hints the size of the Titanic for months now!)

I liked the way all the pieces fell into place at the end. Fingers crossed my stag do in the summer isn't as destructive!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Saw this at the cinema. Top film :lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

W_VRS said:


> Saw this at the cinema. Top film :lol:


Me too, thought it was a great film.

Chris.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Watched this Wednesday night! Was brilliant.

Loved the bit where they tell Mike Tyson that they stole the cop car, Tysons reply "NICE!" They way did did that was hilarious


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

One of the funniest films I've watched.

'Look Carlos is jacking off his little weenus, not at the table Carlos!' :lol:

'motherf**keeeeeeeeeerrrrrsss'


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

I seen it in the cinema a couple of times n got it on dvd n watched it again over xmas. Brilliant film, one of the best comidies iv seen in ages. N the camera bit at the end is brilliant becuase all the way through it i jus wanted to see wot they actually got up to that nite. That pic of brian in the lift with thay old woman, ha!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Trist said:


> Watched this Wednesday night! Was brilliant.
> 
> Loved the bit where they tell Mike Tyson that they stole the cop car, Tysons reply "NICE!" They way did did that was hilarious


And when he does his Phil Collins turn:lol::lol: Like the Cadbury Gorilla.

Chris.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i found it ok but not great. suppose it goes of your sense of humour. stepbrothers on the other hand has me in fits of crying laughter.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

ChrisJD said:


> And when he does his Phil Collins turn:lol::lol: Like the Cadbury Gorilla.
> 
> Chris.


:lol: Yeah


----------



## J90ELB (Jan 4, 2010)

one of the best films ive seen, properly funny stuff


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

also enjoy this


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

So funny.

When Alan comes around the corner when they are ready to go out in town and it goes slo mo with his "man purse" :lol:


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

I enjoyed this film too. Had some proper funny bits in it.

The best for me is:

'Nice car you got there young man'

'DONT touch the car'
'Dont even look at the car'
'Dont even look at me'
'Yeah you just keep walking old man'
'I'll hit an old man in public'

Had me in stitches, so did the next scene in the petrol station about the guy's over-controlling girlfriend.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Having seen it at the cinema, my girlfriend bought it recently on DVD and we watche dit last night. It was just as funny as I thought it was. Excellent film.

Chris.


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

I got it the other day - epic film! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm hooked on this film.

When the little chinese guy catches up with them and slams his jeep into the Merc and he treads on Alans "Purse"

"Hey, There's Skittes in there" :lol:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have it on blu ray and the deleted scenes with that Chinese fella are absolute class,he is hilarious.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

po-low said:


> I enjoyed this film too. Had some proper funny bits in it.
> 
> The best for me is:
> 
> ...


That guy definitely made the film, he had me in stitches.. :lol:


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Loved some of the photographs at the end, from the camera they'd found.

Fave one was Tyson's tiger looking through the window in the car!
:lol:


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Not at the table Carlos!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol: ^^


----------

